# The right heigh of a layout.....



## Box Car Steve (Feb 21, 2011)

Still can't figure out the right heigh that my layout should be......is their a right heigh? I'm a 4ft with my table which allows me to see the train running and easy to reach to build structures. Please look at Box Car Steve's layout in the picture gallery..... need some imput!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

We had a lengthy discussion on this subject here ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=4280

TJ


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

If you are 4 foot tall I'm thinking 24 to 30 inches tops! My table is 42" tall. I am 6'1" and didn't want to be hurting my back bending over it working.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

concretepumper said:


> If you are 4 foot tall I'm thinking 24 to 30 inches tops! My table is 42" tall. I am 6'1" and didn't want to be hurting my back bending over it working.




I think his table is 4 foot.:laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Personally, I think 4 foot is too high, but that's just me.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Mine is 32". I'm 6'2". It's too low for my ancient back! :thumbsdown:
Real soon I'm going to raise that baby by about 6" and get some relief!
Bob


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

On mine, the legs are 36", 3" elevator bolts on the bottom to level out the table, and the 3/4" MDF top. It works good for me, but the kids have to use a stool or chair to reach the inside part of the two 4x8 tables.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm thinking along the lines of about 36" total table height.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Guys,
Working on building lights, scenery, etc., has now taken a back seat to my back! 
Love the train stuff, but hate the back aches, so my layout is about to "go to new heights" 
I'll let you know how it works out.
Bob


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

big ed said:


> I think his table is 4 foot.:laugh:




:laugh::laugh: My bad! I thought he was saying he was 4'.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I don't know what a good height would be personally but I can say 2' is way to low hwell: Top side is ok, just kneel or sit sit indian style, working underneath is worse then a crawl space :laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The principal thing that sets the height for me is being able to work under the platform. Of course, I also have a 5 year old grandson that will have a lot more interest if he can actually see the platform.


----------



## Zeus-cat (Feb 5, 2011)

Kitchen countertops are 35-36 inches above the floor. That is a very comfortable height for working for the average person. I think it is a good one for viewing too. I see no reason to reinvent the wheel; they chose that height because it works well for many people. I would think you would want to be pretty close to it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, you apparently subscribe to the *One Size Fits All* school of thought. In point of fact, that is rarely the case.


----------



## Box Car Steve (Feb 21, 2011)

*table size*

Well I think 4ft legs will work thus far but will put on sliders for moving around since its on a concrete floors...... thanks for all the great imput!


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

I am just building my frame and was thinking about height. Good point made is that my grandkids are munchkins so I will keep the height at about 34 inches...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm thinking in the 32-36" range myself. I'm closing in on my painting job so I can start thinking about the platform next.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Most kitchen tables are 30" most kitchen counters are 36"
Take some things and set them up on those surfaces and that will give you a good idea what it will be like.
If your tall, I'm 6'1" so 38 works well and saves the back. When the kids want to play I just had a big step/platform for them to use!
And remember they keep growing!
Another bonus if you make it tall enough to sit under it then doing wiring is a lot easier!


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

I am at 40" and it is nice for me being 6'1" and it is nice when I sit under for wiring. I may even go higher on the next.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I spent about 2 hours working on my 30" layout this evening and the back is now yelling at me  I'm 6'2" and it's simply too danged low for comfort.
That sucker is going up at least 6" real soon :thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

"Another bonus if you make it tall enough to sit under it then doing wiring is a lot easier! "

Good to know... I'm 6'1" as well and I dern sure don't want to be using a creeper to work under there....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I hear you on the wiring issue, that's certainly a consideration. OTOH, I have the problem that mine is going to be tucked into a corner three sides, so I'll have to consider how to access major parts of it through drop-downs. The higher the base, the larger the access drop-downs have to be, or there'll have to be more of them.

Maybe I need hydraulic legs to lower it when necessary.


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

Another good point!.... note to self,... do not situate in a corner... Thanx GRJ!

Edit,... nnnn looky there,... I'm off the gang!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Robes :thumbsup:
You are out of the trenches!
If you must build in a corner, Like GRJ, then access holes are a must! I've used a shortened rolling chair to get under and at to the back of my layout saves the crawling on the knees bit!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I wouldn't put it in a corner if there were anywhere else to put it.


----------

